# tile shop



## srenault1 (Apr 11, 2012)

looking for name and phone no tile shop on the main street of san miguel,it is situated on the left hand side of road just before the roundabout. thanks mark


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

srenault1 said:


> looking for name and phone no tile shop on the main street of san miguel,it is situated on the left hand side of road just before the roundabout. thanks mark


:welcome:


you'll need to give us a bit more info............... there's more than one San Miguel in Spain


----------



## srenault1 (Apr 11, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> 
> you'll need to give us a bit more info............... there's more than one San Miguel in Spain


san miguel de salinas torrevieja


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

srenault1 said:


> san miguel de salinas torrevieja


hopefully someone local will come along to help - I can't find any tile shops in that town in the yellow pages


----------

